# Ice Fishing Club In Columbus Ohio



## ice ohio (Feb 28, 2006)

I have always wanted to start a ice fishing club. I know that in MN they get together and have a day that they work on modifications to their fish traps. 

I would like to have a day like this to go over tackle, mod our traps and meet other ice fisherman.

If this sounds good please let me know and we can set a date. Maybe it will develop into some small pot tournaments around central ohio.

David


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

If it has to do with ice fishin, i'm in lol


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd be intrested in this.


----------



## ice ohio (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I just spoke with essox hunter at Gander and reserved the room at the reynoldsburg location for Thursday the 13th from 7pm untill 9. 

He said it is ok to bring any gear into the store. I will bring my guide trap for anyone who has not seen one. I will also bring an auger that i have for sale and some extra stuff. 

This is a informal club meeting so i invite anyone who likes to ice fish to come out and meet some new guys. Bring any gear or new lures and lets have some fun. 

Please respond here so we can get and idea how many will come. The room can hold about 20 to 25 guys. 

Also, essox hunter said he has some ice fishing gear in stock.

Hope to see you on the 13th.

David


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll try to scrape up some Gander Bucks ($10 off purchase of $50 or more coupons) to pass out to you folks.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

I'd be interested in a club, but as for the meeting mentioned I would not be able to attend. I commend you though on taking a first step.

Keep an update going on here, will be interesting to see how this will shake out.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

we need the ice dance to start.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Any idea who's all coming? Pretty sure I'll make it.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm Already There Waiting On You Guys, Where Are You At? Sounds Like An Awsome Idea. I Know Reeelmany, From This Site, Should Be Interested Also.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I know i can't make the meeting, 2 hour drive for me from work to Reynoldsburg and i usually don't get out till 5:30 and have to pick the boy up from daycare and drop him off at the house which is in the entirely wrong direction.


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

Ill hppk up with Nitro and come see what's up, could be interesting.


----------



## ice ohio (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I was out of town for a few days and it was good to see that we will have some guys coming out on the 13th. I am really looking forward to meeting everyone. 

I would like to invite everyone who like to ice fish to come out. We will have plenty of room so bring anything you would like to share. This is the first get together so if anyone has any ideas please post them. See you soon.

David


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Guys, sorry but it looks like I'm going have to bail out. I was informd today that i will have to work in Southern Ohio Thursday and probably have to stay overnight. If I do get back in town early enough I'll still bethere. Sorry, really wanted to make this meeting.


----------



## ice ohio (Feb 28, 2006)

No problem, I will get a list of everyone who attends and send the clubs contact info to you. i am hoping to get another meeting in early Jan. Maybe we can meet then.

David


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Going to try to make the meeting 
looking forward to meeting everyone
Geowol
George


----------



## ice ohio (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey Guys, 

It looks like we will have a handfull of guys showing up . I am hoping that some ice fisherman who read these blogs but dont post will attend.

My goal is to get a group of guys who love to ice fish like me to get together and talk about ice fishing. i know there are times my normal partner cant make it out and i would like to have a group of guys who would like to fish together. Maybe a trip up to lake Erie, Presque Bay or even Simcoe. 

Please feel free to bring any extra lures, reels, rods or anything that the guys would like to see and maybe buy if you want to sell them. I have an Mag 2000used one time that i am bringing and my partner might buy. if he does not than its up for grabs. Also, i bought a pair of ice cleats that were to small for boots, a vex cover if i can find it and i am sure i can find some more stuff. i plan on bringing my laptop to look at websites and trips we could put together.

Like i said this is an informal meeting to get ice fisherman together. All ideas about a club will be great.

See everyone at Gander in Renoldsburg on the 13th at 7 till 9.


David


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Can't make it didn't you wuld want this cold so I willingly stay away. Let me know if it will happen again.
thanks Bruce


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

How was the meeting last night?


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

It was good to meet everyone
chatted bout possible trips and general ice fishing BS
Ice Ohio showed a video on a new ice sled thats pretty cool and $$$$
Spinning showed the new ARCTIC ARMOR coat Sweet coat
and I shared a home made cheap and effective Ice anchor 
Hopefully we can get a few more involved the next time
geowol


----------



## spinning (May 2, 2005)

geowol said:


> It was good to meet everyone
> chatted bout possible trips and general ice fishing BS
> Ice Ohio showed a video on a new ice sled thats pretty cool and $$$$
> Spinning showed the new Ice armor coat Sweet coat
> ...


It was a good time. Look forward to the next meeting in Jan.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

If it works out I'm planning on being there the next time. Glad you guys had a good time. Any chance it could be moved to the Hilliard location the next time? Or maybe switch back and forth? Just asking.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Geowol,

got a pic of the cheap ice anchor ?


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Walleye guy 
pretty basic 1/2 conduit run rope thru and tie it off use this piece to lower it in the hole second piece tied in the middle once its past the ice pull the center rope connect to the shanty
once your ready to pack up grab the end piece let it drop pull it out by the end works great geowol


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry
Spinning's coat was a Arctic Armor Coat not the Ice Armor
Really nice coat

www.idigear.com 
geowol


----------



## ice ohio (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey Guys,

Sorry that i did not get to respond sooner. I wood like to thank Geowol and Spinning for coming out on Thursday. It was very nice to meet both of you. I think that if we continue to have monthly meetings we will get a nice group together. We can host the next one in Hilliard and than Maybe westerville. This will get more people the oppurtunity to join in.

Geowol's ice anchor was a great idea and looked simple to make. Also Spinning had the new Coat that can save your life if you fall in or a least give you a chance to get out. I will be making a purchase soon.

Lets plan for a early Jan. Date to meet again in Hilliard. I will post a date and see what happans. 

I Look forward to fishing soon with all of you. 

David


----------

